
Real-Time Expression Transfer for Facial Reenactment - mhb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVspNUeiWw
======
beagle3
I wonder how long it is going to take until the public at large and courts are
aware of these advances.

This was possible earlier by any actor with a large enough budget (state
security forces, hollywood studios, ...) - but it's now within the reach of
just about anyone (or will be within 5 years, when released as a PhotoShop /
Premiere / FinalCut plugin).

